# Can anyone please identify these finches?



## sharyboo (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi everybody, sorry to bother you all but i wondered if anyone can help me identify what sort of finches these are?. I have just been given them from a family friend, i know the dark one is def female cos she keeps laying eggs, and the yellow one just loves to sing so i am presuming he is a boy!!! I just wondered if the yellow was def a canary finch? and what the greeny yellow one could be? thankyou for your help. sharyn. ps, sorry about the photos, but they didnt sit very still!!! haha.


----------



## **Miss_P** (May 3, 2009)

Hi My freinds Granfather had these birds i think they are Fife Canaries not finches 

Keeping Canaries As Pets birds cage regular exercise outside pet care trust


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Both canary's


----------



## sharyboo (Dec 4, 2008)

Thankyou for your replies, i thought the yellow was a canary because of his singing lol but wasnt too sure about the other.


----------

